# TFO rods



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The 8wt BVK doesn't have much back bone. No where near as much as the 9wt does. They feel like two completely different rods.
Both cast great, but the 8wt just lacks that stopping power. The TiCr X is pretty strong. Feels much heavier than the BVK, but has much more power. I haven't casted an Axiom, but I'm told they're very fast. TiCr X is a pretty nice rod. I was thinking of selling my 8wt BVK and getting a TiCr X just to stop those bigger reds in Flamingo. I could just throw my 9wt BVK at them instead. We used an 8wt BVK all day saturday in Flamingo. It did the job. Just took a little longer than usual to get the fish in. Although, they were nice fish, and the water temps were cooler. So thinking about it now, that ultimately could have been why, and not the rod at all. In the heat of summer, the 8wt BVK puts a whoopin' on the reds in flamingo.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

know of way too many 8wt bvk's snapping but thats mostly the 8wt. I recently got the ticr-x and am happy with it thus far. It cast nice, can pick up an arse load of line, and has a lot of balls...


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I broke my Bvk and called tfo I asked them about the axiom an the guy said it is alot stiffer than the bvk but breaks just as easily the ticrx is supposed to be the horse of tfo


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I found a ticrx 8wt on ebay that I bid on today that was in new condition. I lost it, but it went for 86 bucks. 

Good to know on the bvk. As the water cools the fish get supercharged. I just need to make a trip and go cast them. Any tfo dealers in the north orlando area that will let you cast them? 

Also is breakage an issue with their rods?

If anyone knows of a G Loomis gl3 8 wt in good shape at a decent priceI would probably stop looking. I have that in a 9 weight and it will cast into the wind like a champ and stop just about anything in its tracks.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

A member here has a BVK 9wt and I believe he has broken it twice so far


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I have quite a few highe end rods, but recently bought a 12wt TFO TICR. All I can say is wow. I may be switching all my rods to TFO. That thing can cast for miles.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok so the bvk is out  More from paint it black's comment on the lack of backbone.
When rods break it's usually from pushing them too hard into the wind. That or a nick on the blank from trasport and then it gives under the pressure of a fish.


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

I have the Axiom in a 7-8-9 & 10wt.
Absolutely luv them.The 7 is probably my favorite for small reds trout and snook to about 8 pounds.

Have the Ticr 9 wt and the axiom rods has it beat by a hair.
Axiom is very fast and can unload 60-70ft with little effort.
9 wt broke but TFO had it back to me within 6 days from when I sent it. very pleased


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

I also meant to add that the Axiom series has excellent back bone for turning fish.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a 9 and a 10wt TICRx on my skiff and I've been very happy with them. They feel a bit heavy at first but do have extra "backbone" in the butt section for those days when you just have to pick a fight with something large and grumpy. I routinely have my anglers use that 10 wt on tarps up to about 80lbs and no problems to date. One of my anglers stepped on the 9wt and the turnaround from TFO was great (and so was the handling fee, roughly only one third what I get charged by Sage....).

We're pretty hard on gear and the TFO rods (in service now for more than one year) seem to have held up well. Pretty good modestly priced rods.... If you check out the fishing report I just posted the biggest tarpon was landed after my angler broke his rod (10wt Lefty Kreh by TFO). If you high stick any rod you'd probably get the same results....


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Orlando Outfitters let me( ;D) cast several TFO rods on the baseball field behind their shop before buying. Nice guys. Give them a shot.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm as tough on gear as most guides and put TFO rods, especially BVKs in the hands of buddies and fly club members all the time. 

Have some broken from high sticking, nicking them with Clousers or other flies, dropping them, etc ---- YES.

That said, they have always been repaired or replaced in a very timely manner and I spent this morning landing 14 false albacore (little tunny, most of y'all call em bonito) on a BVK 6wt (same rod has an unintentional 40lb class Jack Crevalle off of Stuart while spanish fishing), so I'm betting that treated the same the other rods in the same class as the BVK, including some that cost 2 or 3 times as much would also have broken.

99% of the time it ain't the rod boys, it is the hands holding it and then the stories over beer later when nobody wants to really admit bending one like an Ugly Stick! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------

